# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Frog/Toad Id help

## sebastianbawn

Hi,
I was hoping someone may be able to ID my critters for me. Any help would be great

----------


## Kurt

1. _Agalychnis callydrias_, red-eyed leaf frog
2. _Bufo marinus_, marine or cane toad
3. _Litoria caerulea_, White's treefrog
4. Its awfull familiar, but I can't quite place it. I will have to mull it over and get back to you. I am thinking it might by a Litoria species, but I am not sure at all.
5. _Mantella aurantiaca_, golden mantella

----------


## sebastianbawn

Hi,
Thanks again Kurt, was just wondering on the one you were unsure, possibly _phrynohyas venulosa_? I dont know a great deal about frogs so just a guess

----------


## Kurt

> Hi,
> Thanks again Kurt, was just wondering on the one you were unsure, possibly _Phrynohyas venulosa_?


Thats what I thought at first, but after looking at pics of _Trachycephalus venulosus_ (the new name) I thought differently. I thinking _Litoria_ or maybe a Rhacophoridid.

----------


## sebastianbawn

Pic 2 was labelled at the wildlife place as a Curu Toad. I probably havent got exactly the right name but it was something like that, thats what stopped me labelling it as a Cane Toad

----------


## Kurt

I looked for Curu toad and only found a web site on eco-tourism in Costa Rica. Oddly enough the marine toad is a native of Costa Rica, so it is possible they are one in the same.

----------


## sebastianbawn

Wow thats interesting to know. Thanks Kurt, you are always a help

----------


## Alex Shepack

Originally I was going to call 4 Phrynohyas resinifactrix (or a similar species) but given how uncommon they are in the trade and after looking at the picture some more i'm thinking that it is actually Litoria infrarenta (White Lipped Tree Frog)

----------


## sebastianbawn

Thanks Tylo. I thougt the wite lip would be quite a giveaway but its not as asy to identify as I thought! will check out your thougts though, thanks

----------


## Kurt

I have to disagree, I have kept a few _Litoria infrafrenata_ and this little guy doesn't really look much like one.

----------


## Kurt

I just tried to post a picture of my most recent _L. infrafrenata_, but it doesn't seem to have taken. The pic can be see in my photo album in my profile.

----------


## Alex Shepack

After scouring AmphibaWeb I have opted to agree with Kurt.  Most like not Litoria, although I have seen some very similar White Lippeds.  Given that 2 of the other 4 are Costa Rican, i'll assume that this one could be also, in which case it is probably Phrynohyas (=Trachycephalus) venulosa (us).  This species is highly variable in its appearances so it wouldn't surprise me if it was at all.  I would again like to express my dislike of all these name changes, but thats just me.

----------



----------


## Kurt

> I would again like to express my dislike of all these name changes, but thats just me.


Tell me about it. I am writing a book on the subject and its a lot of work to keep up with it. I know that as soon as I am finished with it, I will have to go back and rewrite it.  :Mad:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

I know it is an awfully old topic, but it is indeed Trachycephalus venulosus  :Wink: 
Just came past it searching trough old topics here  :Big Grin:

----------

